

Four-year-old may be source of swine flu - russell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/apr/27/swine-flu-search-outbreak-source

======
ars
Not accurate. He's not the source - he's just the only one with an intact
sample that was positive for mexican flu.

------
garyrichardson
The kid in the article isn't the source, it's this one:

[http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28mion8&s=5](http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28mion8&s=5)

------
viggity
Edgar Hernández Hernández? This virus not only replicates itself, it
replicates your last name too. We're all doomed!

